# Opinion: When to start lifting again post surgery?



## 101st Ranger (Aug 27, 2015)

Having surgery today, on the prostate, and wanted to hear opinions on when you guys would start lifting after. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rarebreed (Aug 30, 2015)

I was told no strenuous exercise for 2 weeks after prostate surgery.
I had the "Green light" surgery.
I had the Foley catheter removed last Wednesday and had to go to the emergency room last night and have it replaced as I was not peeing enough.
(urinary retention)
Best of luck Ranger


----------



## 101st Ranger (Aug 31, 2015)

Rarebreed said:


> I was told no strenuous exercise for 2 weeks after prostate surgery.
> I had the "Green light" surgery.
> I had the Foley catheter removed last Wednesday and had to go to the emergency room last night and have it replaced as I was not peeing enough.
> (urinary retention)
> Best of luck Ranger


Oh man, sorry to hear that. I was told only 5 days until normal activity. Of course, the GL is a little more intense as I understand it. 

What is your age? And your history of AAS usage?

Best of luck to you. 

I'm worried most about the sexual side effects. I know they are low in TUNA procedures but with my luck, I'm just not hopeful.


----------



## Rarebreed (Sep 1, 2015)

101st Ranger said:


> Oh man, sorry to hear that. I was told only 5 days until normal activity. Of course, the GL is a little more intense as I understand it.
> 
> What is your age? And your history of AAS usage?
> 
> ...



66 yo
HRT
I think you will be OK,  the GL really was not that intense.
Look on the bright side, you will be OK.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 2, 2015)

101st Ranger said:


> Having surgery today, on the prostate, and wanted to hear opinions on when you guys would start lifting after.
> 
> Thanks.



Best of luck on the surgery. Ask your doc about recovery time and training. No need to rush it too soon.


----------

